# Taste of the Wild Puppy



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone have seen this, just came out (note sure when), but I was looking around petfood direct yesterday and came across TOTW puppy! Taste-Of-The-Wild Puppy-Food Dog | PetFoodDirect.com, they have the prairie and fish formulas. Has anyone seen these two in the feed stores yet? 

Here's the analysis:

Crude Protein 28.0% Minimum Crude Fat 17.0% Minimum Crude Fiber 5.0% Maximum Moisture 10.0% Maximum Zinc 150 mg/kg Minimum Selenium 0.4 mg/kg Minimum Vitamin E 175 IU/kg Minimum Omega-6 Fatty Acids * 2.8% Minimum Omega-3 Fatty Acids * 0.3% Minimum

Here's the adult:

Crude Protein Minimum 32.00%
Crude Fat Minimum 18.00%
Crude Fiber Maximum 3.00%
Moisture Maximum 10.00%
Sodium Maximum 0.30%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids * Minimum 2.80%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids * Minimum 0.30%

______

Would the puppy formula still be considered too high in protein, fat, etc. to feed to a growing puppy?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yup. saw them in the store i'm mentoring at. They just moved to a bigger store and the store owner was all excited to have more space for more dog food. She carries both.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I wonder how the cal/phos levels compare to the regular formula? Can't look it up right now, but how cool of them to have a puppy food now! My dogs always did really well on TOTW.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You need to find out the calcium levels. See the sticky post on Puppy Food in this section. The boring one without all the replies. :rofl:


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Wag had it as well and an image of the back of the bag, it doesn't have the calcium %! That is so strange!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> You need to find out the calcium levels.


Pacific Stream Puppy 1.3%
High Prairie Puppy 1.4%

Both are on an "as fed" basis.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Tracy, thank you; where did you find the information? I looked at the back of the bag (the image from wag) and couldn't find it. What does that mean though "as fed" basis?


----------



## sunnygirl123 (Nov 25, 2011)

We have been feeding our 9.5 week old TOTW Puppy Pacific Stream for the last week and a half. Now I'm reading more and more on the Calcium levels and I'm wondering if this is okay. The numbers BlackGSD posted for "as fed" calcium seem alright (1.3%). Did you get that from asking them?
The Orijen large puppy has "Calcium (min./max.) 1.5 % / 1.7" so this doesn't seem any better. 
I know this has been talked about a lot and I have spent many hours combing through these threads but I still feel confused!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

CelticGlory said:


> I'm not sure if anyone have seen this, just came out (note sure when), but I was looking around petfood direct yesterday and came across TOTW puppy! Taste-Of-The-Wild Puppy-Food Dog | PetFoodDirect.com, they have the prairie and fish formulas. Has anyone seen these two in the feed stores yet?
> 
> Here's the analysis:
> 
> ...


I was thinking of switching my dogs to this food, but I'm looking at the ingredients and I still think what I'm using now might still be a tad bit better...Let me know PLEASE

*Adult*
Crude Protein	(min.)	23.00%
Crude Fat	(min.)	12.00%
Crude Fiber	(max.)	3.50%
Moisture	(max.)	10.00%
Calcium	(min.)	1.50%
Phosphorus	(min.)	1.10%
Vitamin A	(min.)	22,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E	(min.)	165 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)	(min.)	30 mg/kg
Omega 6 Fatty Acids*	(min.)	2.30%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids*	(min.)	0.55%
Glucosamine Hydrochloride	(min.)	340 mg/kg
Total Lactic Acid Microorganisms*	(min.)	70,000,000 CFU/lb


*Puppy*
Crude Protein	(min.)	28.00%
Crude Fat	(min.)	17.00%
Crude Fiber	(max.)	3.50%
Moisture	(max.)	10.00%
Calcium	(min.)	1.30%
Phosphorus	(min.)	1.00%
Vitamin A	(min.)	22,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E	(min.)	165 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)*	(min.)	30 mg/kg
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)*	(min.)	0.10%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids*	(min.)	2.10%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids*	(min.)	0.65%
Total Lactic Acid Microorganisms*	(min.)	100,000,000 CFU/lb

*Puppy Large Breed*
Crude Protein	(min.)	23.00%
Crude Fat	(min.)	12.00%
Crude Fiber	(max.)	3.50%
Moisture	(max.)	10.00%
Calcium	(min.)	1.50%
Phosphorus	(min.)	1.00%
Vitamin A	(min.)	22,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E	(min.)	165 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)*	(min.)	30 mg/kg
Beta-Carotene*	(min.)	5 mg/kg
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)*	(min.)	0.10%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids*	(min.)	2.10%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids*	(min.)	0.65%
Total Lactic Acid Micro-organisms*	(min.)	100,000,000 CFU/lb


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like the 1.5/1.0 calcium/phosphorus ratio in the large breed puppy. I did some research into this when my pup was going through his issues. I read the ratio between the two was more important that just the level of calcium and should be closer to 1.0/1.0. I read that 1.2/1.0 is generally where you want to be at.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

sunnygirl123 said:


> The numbers BlackGSD posted for "as fed" calcium seem alright (1.3%). Did you get that from asking them?


Yes. I called and asked right after I saw the puppy formulas on their website.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

English please? Lol. I don't understand anything y'all are saying.

I have been feeding Tyde this for about 2 weeks... and I have a rather large bag of it. I saw it listed on one of the feeding posts by someone who said it was good and should be tried... as a response to someone asking about Blue.

I need a straight answer, if possible... Lol.

Is this or is this not ok for my pup?


:/


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Jeven's Tyde said:


> English please? Lol. I don't understand anything y'all are saying.
> 
> I have been feeding Tyde this for about 2 weeks... and I have a rather large bag of it. I saw it listed on one of the feeding posts by someone who said it was good and should be tried... as a response to someone asking about Blue.
> 
> ...



Personally, I WOULD feed it. 

However, this is something you are going to have to decide for yourself. 

Some people like me, WOULD feed it. Others wouldn't. Ultimately, you are going to have to do what YOU are comfortable with.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess I was more looking for confirmation that I'm not feeding him something that is all of a sudden now comparable to Kibbles N Bits or something (NOT dogging people who feed their animals Kibbles N Bits). A few weeks ago, I thought I was considered a really good brand... which is why I got it. 

I think I'm comfortable with it. Seems like a good dog food. He likes it, his pewps are firmer than usual... Not sure about his coat, as it has been a dark greyish color since we got him and it doesn't seem to be changing.

Thanks BlackGSD!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

"Taste of the Wild Puppy"
Title of the thread threw me off for a sec.
I don't like the taste of wild puppy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You're welcome.

Don't worry about his coat yet. He's to young for it to have changed much.


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

My understanding is calcium for a puppy should be under 1.5
Taste of wild for puppy is below
And I feed it to my puppy
Xoxo
And of course it's better then kibbles and bits
Xoxox


----------



## sunnygirl123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for calling BlackGSD!


----------



## HelloNico (Mar 31, 2012)

Lakl said:


> I don't like the 1.5/1.0 calcium/phosphorus ratio in the large breed puppy. I did some research into this when my pup was going through his issues. I read the ratio between the two was more important that just the level of calcium and should be closer to 1.0/1.0. I read that 1.2/1.0 is generally where you want to be at.


I'm curious— what kinds of issues was your puppy having, and how did lowering this particular ratio help solve the problem? 

We switched Nico to Taste of the Wild after a few different brands gave him soft or liquid stools. Now that he's been on it for several weeks, his poo is solid and his coat is shinier. 

I bought it on recommendation from the local pet store owner, who's raised GSDs for decades. I figure he knows as much about dog food as anybody, and it's certainly not the most expensive brand on his shelves!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

HelloNico said:


> I'm curious— what kinds of issues was your puppy having, and how did lowering this particular ratio help solve the problem?
> 
> We switched Nico to Taste of the Wild after a few different brands gave him soft or liquid stools. Now that he's been on it for several weeks, his poo is solid and his coat is shinier.
> 
> I bought it on recommendation from the local pet store owner, who's raised GSDs for decades. I figure he knows as much about dog food as anybody, and it's certainly not the most expensive brand on his shelves!


He had extremely downed pasterns and was growing way too fast. I switched him to Natural Balance LID and within 5 weeks they were standing back up again. I will pm you the link to the thread with pics.


----------

